# 6 speed Brompton



## mr_cellophane (7 Feb 2021)

What is the optimum order to change gear ?
Should I just change from 2/1 to 1/3 in one go ? or go from 2/2 to 1/2 and then 1/1 ?


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Feb 2021)

You *should* shift both levers at the same time, so:
1-, 1+, 2-, 2+, 3-, 3+

In reality, I often shift the 3-ratio lever and see how I get on with the new gear, and if it's too easy/hard, switch the derailleur lever


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

Brilliant Bikes have a YouTube channel with lots of excellent Brompton specific content. One of the videos is an explanation and demonstration of the Brompton six speed gear change.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2021)

You should just ride it, practice and work it out for yourself. I find it really simple to do. But complicated to explain.

If you are new to Bromptons there is 2 things you could do with learning.

How to change the rear tyre. Do that in the comfort of your own home instead of at the side of the road.

How to sort out out the gears when the rear mech stops working correctly. I still have not mastered that.


----------



## mr_cellophane (8 Feb 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> You should just ride it, practice and work it out for yourself. I find it really simple to do. But complicated to explain.
> 
> If you are new to Bromptons there is 2 things you could do with learning.
> 
> ...


I've already had to change the front tube. Pothole on Borough High Street on my first day commuting sorted that out. It was only a slow one and getting something similar to tank slap when passing a bus is a bit scarry.


----------



## shingwell (8 Feb 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> How to change the rear tyre. Do that in the comfort of your own home instead of at the side of the road.


Call me a wimp but that is something I will never do. I have a folding bike that can fit in a car/taxi/bus/train, if it happens to me I will arrange alternative transport one way or another. For me it's another advantage of a Brompton: less stress and worry about a breakdown because I will not be left stranded. (Not a very popular view among cycling enthusiasts I know, but I am pragmatic in my old age .)


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2021)

Agree that shifting soon becomes second nature, I see it more as a 3 speed with a trim function!

Removing the rear-wheel on a Brompton is not as difficult as people make it out to be. All it is is a 3 speed with a simple derailleur botched-on, so tackle appropriately, it all makes sense once you've done it!


----------



## straas (8 Feb 2021)

Ive got a 6 speed and have been changing gears the same way I would on any other bike.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Kell (8 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agree that shifting soon becomes second nature, I see it more as a 3 speed with a trim function!
> 
> Removing the rear-wheel on a Brompton is not as difficult as people make it out to be. All it is is a 3 speed with a simple derailleur botched-on, so tackle appropriately, it all makes sense once you've done it!



It all does - once you've done it once. 

But taking off the chain (and not losing it) etc etc is far easier to understand in a brightly lit workshop than on a cold and wet winter's morning by the side of a road.


----------



## Kell (8 Feb 2021)

straas said:


> Ive got a 6 speed and have been changing gears the same way I would on any other bike.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong?



I'm not sure that's true. On my road bike, I mostly _only _use the right hand shifter until there's a hill.

I'd not ridden my Brompton for a while since the first lockdown, but took it out to do the virtual Ride London event and had completely forgotten how to change gear. Kept just using the right hand shifter and making huge step changes.

It is one of those things that should work better. There's only six gears, so having two shifters seems unnecessary and it would be easier if you had sequential gears on one shifter, But I understand why it's done that way, and having a hub and a chain pusher might actually be better than a derailleur due to how low it all is. 

But, as said above, you do just get used to it. (And quickly get unused to it too.)


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2021)

shingwell said:


> Call me a wimp but that is something I will never do. I have a folding bike that can fit in a car/taxi/bus/train, if it happens to me I will arrange alternative transport one way or another. For me it's another advantage of a Brompton: less stress and worry about a breakdown because I will not be left stranded. (Not a very popular view among cycling enthusiasts I know, but I am pragmatic in my old age .)


What a wimp 😁


----------



## straas (9 Feb 2021)

Well, I had a go with the double shift yesterday. Works well! 

I had previously thought the increase when going from 2 - 3 in the + gear was a big one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> You *should* shift both levers at the same time, so:
> 1-, 1+, 2-, 2+, 3-, 3+
> 
> In reality, I often shift the 3-ratio lever and see how I get on with the new gear, and if it's too easy/hard, switch the derailleur lever


I also mainly use the Hub to change and do fine adjustment with the derailleur. I'm querying your statement that you should shift both at the same time, as it's recommended that you stop pedalling when changing the hub gear, and continue pedalling when changing the derailleur 🤔


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I also mainly use the Hub to change and do fine adjustment with the derailleur.


I guess that's what most people do in practice (and what the whole half-step-thing is about anyway) but only using the hub side results in huge gear steps, so after short amounts of time you'll practically using both shifters as needed w/o even noticing.


Tenkaykev said:


> I'm querying your statement that you should shift both at the same time, as it's recommended that you stop pedalling when changing the hub gear, and continue pedalling when changing the derailleur 🤔


Effectively those six gears stack on each other. Which means to make full use of the six gears you *have to* make use of both shifters, but you do not need both shifters for every gear step:
i.e. upwards:
1. L1 R1
2. L2 R1 (shifting on _one_ side)
3. L1 R2 (shifting on *both* sides)
4. L2 R2 (shifting on _one_ side)
5. L1 R3 (shifting on *both* sides)
6. L2 R3 (shifting on _one_ side)

Now imagine to have an additional Schlumpf Drive in the bottom bracket, resulting in 12 Gears, shifted by three different mechanisms in combination.


----------



## Specialeyes (9 Feb 2021)

Yes, I guess I didn't mean 'absolutely simultaneously', but rather 'in the same gear change', but that's my fault for sloppy wording.😊

Just to keep matters confusing round here, I've also got a very old Sturmey Archer 5-speed Brompton which has a 3-speed shifter on one hand and a normal/overdrive on the other, so that goes, from lowest to highest:
1 + O/D
1 - O/D
2 (Direct drive - overdrive doesn't do anything)
3 - O/D
3 + O/D


----------



## Kell (9 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> as it's recommended that you stop pedalling when changing the hub gear, and continue pedalling when changing the derailleur 🤔



I must admit, I don’t stop pedalling totally but I do try and take the pressure off. Crystal Cranking I think GCN call it. It’s enough to help the chain pusher work, but not prevent the hub from shifting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2021)

Kell said:


> I must admit, I don’t stop pedalling totally but I do try and take the pressure off. Crystal Cranking I think GCN call it. It’s enough to help the chain pusher work, but not prevent the hub from shifting.


Mrs Tenkay is wont to use the excuse “ I selected the wrong gear” after climbing off her Brommie on a hill 😉
I’m impressed that with the hub gears it’s the work of an instant to pause and change gear, even when almost at a standstill


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2021)

Just another gear change observation. I had a significant birthday a couple of years back and treated myself to a CHPT3. I “ blinged it up a bit “ when I got lucky with a ballot place in the BWC.
One of the blingy bits was a KMC DLC chain in red and black to match the bike. It’s an 11 speed chain and narrow. I fiddled around with the chain pusher and managed to get it to change on the derailleur, but changing up requires holding the lever in place until it engages.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay is wont to use the excuse “ I selected the wrong gear” after climbing off her Brommie on a hill 😉
> I’m impressed that with the hub gears it’s the work of an instant to pause and change gear, even when almost at a standstill


The hub WILL change at standstill, that’s the beauty of hub gears particularly for heavy traffic work.


----------



## Kell (10 Feb 2021)

Yeah. I’ve been caught out when thinking better of trying to make the lights.

You go for it, realise you’re not going to make it and have to slam the brakes on. In all the confusion, you end up in completely the wrong gear. Switching the hub gear down can be done at standstill, so it’s useful from that respect.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Mar 2021)

I shall keep quiet about double chainsets on Bromptons...


----------



## Rocky (24 Mar 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I shall keep quiet about double chainsets on Bromptons...


You don't need to say anything......we already know


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2021)

I've always thought the Brompton is crying out for a cheap but reliable Shimano seven or eight speed hub.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2021)

I don't think the Nexus hub was very reliable was it? 
people like kinetics will fit you a SA 8 speed and a Alfine and all sorts of modifcations (i think he abandoned doing a nexus)
the aren't cheap, some require modified rear triangle to fit. weight and foldability are also an obstacle, hence the current 3 spd SA hub. its gives a decent enough range with or without the 2spd derailleur and is reasonably light and narrow enough to fit the brommie frame and very very reliable


----------



## straas (25 Mar 2021)

Since reading about the method of changing gears on here my Brompton experience has been even better! Previously I found the range using just the hub can be quite wide, but now it works really well with a shift on the derailleur too. 

So handy to be able to change down on the hub when stationary aswell. At the moment, it's my favourite bike to travel about on. 

I got a fold up north face bag and have used an arno strap to attach it under the seat. Handy when I unexpectedly pick something up whilst I'm out.


----------



## berlinonaut (25 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I don't think the Nexus hub was very reliable was it? (...) weight and foldability are also an obstacle,


The Nexus 8 premium conversion is done by Juliane Neuss in Germany on a regular basis by spreading the original rear frame and spacering down the hub along with a couple of other modifications. It has over the last ~20 years proven to be reliable and users are very satisfied with it. The general reliability of the Nexus is no secret as well: Issues are reported around the 20.000 km mark onwards while a relevant amount lasts massively longer. However, according to the manual the hubs do need maintainance from time to time which most users neglect - so it is not the hub alone that is causing issues plus many Brommis will barely reach the 20.000km mark anyway due to the riders not using them that intensively.

Weight is also no secret: The Nexus Premium conversion by Juliane adds around 1kg to the weight of the 6 speed, the S/A 8-speed conversion is around the same ball park.

Foldability is no issue with both conversions.


----------



## mitchibob (26 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I don't think the Nexus hub was very reliable was it?
> people like kinetics will fit you a SA 8 speed and a Alfine and all sorts of modifcations (i think he abandoned doing a nexus)
> the aren't cheap, some require modified rear triangle to fit. weight and foldability are also an obstacle, hence the current 3 spd SA hub. its gives a decent enough range with or without the 2spd derailleur and is reasonably light and narrow enough to fit the brommie frame and very very reliable



Alfine hub was the bit that failed 1000km into Transcontinental Race for guy that was trying on a Brompton. I've wondered if he'd have been better off with standard 6 speed and a double chainset instead.


----------



## tinywheels (20 Apr 2021)

I have a six speed, its a feckin nightmare. on anything but small, or drawn out inclines it is struggling. I commute on mostly cycle paths around trip of eight miles per day.was out on a twenty two mile blast today and the hilly bits gave me grief as usual. Six speed but very limited in practice. Its designed for urban use,but being a weirdo I go all over the universe on it. Guess I just like a challenge


----------



## mitchibob (23 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> I have a six speed, its a feckin nightmare. on anything but small, or drawn out inclines it is struggling. I commute on mostly cycle paths around trip of eight miles per day.was out on a twenty two mile blast today and the hilly bits gave me grief as usual. Six speed but very limited in practice. Its designed for urban use,but being a weirdo I go all over the universe on it. Guess I just like a challenge
> View attachment 584980



I'd argue that the 2-speed or 3-speed are perfect urban use and the 6-speed is for everything. If the hills are giving you grief, maybe go for a smaller chainring? I pack the 44T if going to Wales or Lake District


----------



## tinywheels (23 Apr 2021)

I stand by my original comment.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I've always thought the Brompton is crying out for a cheap but reliable Shimano seven or eight speed hub.



Agree.
Or even a 5 speed.
I had so much trouble with the 6 speed on my Brompton.
My fault, I should have gone for 3 speed. 6 Speed certainly wasn't needed for the commute I was doing at the time.


----------



## tinywheels (23 Apr 2021)

mine gets a good thrashing over a variety of terrain, off road and countryside. Then the weekly commute. Here in East Sussex the hills can be challenging, Pooks hill near Brightling for instance, on a road bike not so bad. On the brompton not so good.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> mine gets a good thrashing over a variety of terrain, off road and countryside. Then the weekly commute. Here in East Sussex the hills can be challenging, Pooks hill near Brightling for instance, on a road bike not so bad. On the brompton not so good.


out of interest what chainring are you running? I do think brommies are over-highly geared in "standard spec" for anything other than a flattish city commute


----------



## tinywheels (23 Apr 2021)

std chainring as it came out of the factory. I don't have the time or the inclination to faff about changing it to suit the terrain. I only stick with it as I'm a sadist and relish the difficulty of riding the damn thing. It's built for a purpose, but I enjoy the social side of Brompton ownership.






Great tool for popping out to the shops.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Apr 2021)

if its a 50T, if you changed it for 44T (permanently) I think you'd fine it much better and more loveable on the hills with no determent to flat riding round town etc. when i did mine, i had one of those "why didn't I do this years ago" moments. I'd only changed it as I busted the ring off crank on the 50T.


----------



## Kendide (23 Apr 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Agree.
> Or even a 5 speed.
> I had so much trouble with the 6 speed on my Brompton.
> My fault, I should have gone for 3 speed. 6 Speed certainly wasn't needed for the commute I was doing at the time.


Sorry to hear of your troubles with a six speed. Whatever the problem it should be fixable. 
Even if the derailleur refuses to shift and you find yourself stuck on one or the other rear sprockets you will still have the benefit of the 3 speed with wider ratios than found on the standard 3 speed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> if its a 50T, if you changed it for 44T (permanently) I think you'd fine it much better and more loveable on the hills with no determent to flat riding round town etc. when i did mine, i had one of those "why didn't I do this years ago" moments. I'd only changed it as I busted the ring off crank on the 50T.



This ^^^^^^^^
I converted all of our Brommies to 44T. It’s inexpensive and a 20 minute job. No more “ walk of shame” as I dismount and push my bike up the final hundred yards to the door of the pub 🍺👍😁


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Apr 2021)

Older 6 speed Bromptons didn't have the BWR hub, so the sequence of going up the gears may be different.


----------



## 12boy (24 Apr 2021)

I like my 58 chainring and 12 tooth sprocket for level and 38 chainring and 12 for hills. The hills have to be gentle and not too long... 
I should have my 2 speed chain pusher running in a few days and that will a 17 tooth sprocket which will be nice.


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2021)

I have to say, as part of my regular commute, my 6-speed manages Marlow Hill which goes up to about 14% gradient. It never feels 'easy' but it also never feels like I'm not going to make it. To be honest. it's not much slower than me on a road bike. But then I do weigh 100kg, so that's the biggest obstacle to hills.

Mine's currently on the standard 50T chainring. I did try the 44T version which made the hill easier, but compromised the top end too much for me. So I went back to the 50T.


----------



## Justinitus (26 Apr 2021)

I swapped the 50T for a 44T chainring on my M6R which suits my riding style much better and find the gears much more useable - I use them all now. This is my casual, utility, shopping bike. 

I also have an S2E that I initially picked up for my wife. I swapped the 54T on that for the 50T I took of the M6R and again, we both find that much more useable.

In fact, there is a surprising difference on how these 2 bikes ride - the S2E is a chuckable, fun, lightweight(ish) little thing and reminds me so much of riding a bike when I was a kid. The only restriction with it is the size of front bag you can put on it, but I’ve got the other Brommie for that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2021)

Justinitus said:


> I swapped the 50T for a 44T chainring on my M6R which suits my riding style much better and find the gears much more useable - I use them all now. This is my casual, utility, shopping bike.
> 
> I also have an S2E that I initially picked up for my wife. I swapped the 54T on that for the 50T I took of the M6R and again, we both find that much more useable.
> 
> In fact, there is a surprising difference on how these 2 bikes ride - the S2E is a chuckable, fun, lightweight(ish) little thing and reminds me so much of riding a bike when I was a kid. The only restriction with it is the size of front bag you can put on it, but I’ve got the other Brommie for that.


Good to hear! 
I have a S6R with dynohub and double chainset which will convert to an M with Joseph Kuosac medium risers. Have just ordered an S2E for the fun of it (will also fit a double chainset). One for touring and everyday donkey work, the other for zooming!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2021)

On another note....

Reading posts hear and on various fb Brompton groups it appears there is more crap written about Bromptons than any other bike.
In essence a B is no different to any other bike. It comes with a variety of gear options giving a certain range. If that range and gap between gears doesn't suit then change it. The B 6 speed is simply a 3 speed with less spaces between gears and possibly a slightly wider range. very little penalty to have a 6 over a 3 apart from price.
Also, 2 gears on a bicycle is also enough as is one very good gear, it depends what you want to use your bike for and where. There are no rights or wrongs. Use mudguards, don't use mudguards, no different to any others. The rack is a slightly different matter as it serves a dual purpose as stand and rack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> I have a six speed, its a feckin nightmare. on anything but small, or drawn out inclines it is struggling. I commute on mostly cycle paths around trip of eight miles per day.was out on a twenty two mile blast today and the hilly bits gave me grief as usual. Six speed but very limited in practice. Its designed for urban use,but being a weirdo I go all over the universe on it. Guess I just like a challenge
> View attachment 584980


Absolutely not true as anybody has toured on a fully loaded 6 speed in hilly terrain will testify or ridden daily centuries. You just have the wrong gear range or wrong legs. Brompton riders on FNRttC and other mixed-bike rides don't seemed particularly* disadvantaged over regular bikes. LBC members rack-up amazing journeys by Brompton.

*Top speeds lessened by poorer aerodynamics of upright riding position (but no worst than other sit-up-and-beg designs) and slightly more vibey over rough surfaces due to little wheels ay high pressures.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Woah ... Steady on.
> 
> There's laissez faire and there's downright recklessness.


I know there are fundamentalists on both sides of the divides...am trying hard to sit on a very rickety fence....


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Apr 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Older 6 speed Bromptons didn't have the BWR hub, so the sequence of going up the gears may be different.


Not really - a half step shifting is a half step shifting, the principle does not change when using a different hub. With the SRAM hub based 6-speed the total spread was "just" 214% (while the SRAM 3 speed had 185%, the S/A 3 speed has 179%, the 5-speed Sprinter had 225% and today's BWR has 302% and todays S/A SRF5w has 256%). However, due to that fact the gear steps with the SRAM-6-speed were therefore much smaller than with the BWR which is an adavantage. To cure the small spread you could (and some people did) use a Schlumpf Speed drive or Mountain drive and this is where the fun starts: 12 gears and 3 shifters to deal with them.


----------



## berlinonaut (26 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> it appears there is more crap written about Bromptons than any other bike.



indeed 



Fab Foodie said:


> The B 6 speed is simply a 3 speed with less spaces between gears and possibly a slightly wider range.


That was true for the older SRAM-based version. Today's six speed is using a different 3-speed hub (BSR on the 3-speed, BWR as base of the six-speed) where the spread is massively bigger (so way *more *spread between the gears in the hub and combined the the derailleur part gear steps of still massive 24-27% instead of the 33% of the three-speed BSR) and thus the range is massively wider (and in the area of a Shimano 8-speed hub - the BWR has 302% a 8-speed Nexus/Alfine has 306%).


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> That was true for the older SRAM-based version. Today's six speed is using a different 3-speed hub (BSR on the 3-speed, BWR as base of the six-speed) where the spread is massively bigger (so way *more *spread between the gears in the hub and combined the the derailleur part gear steps of still massive 24-27% instead of the 33% of the three-speed BSR) and thus the range is massively wider (and in the area of a Shimano 8-speed hub - the BWR has 302% a 8-speed Nexus/Alfine has 306%).


Point taken!
But with any bicycle you take gearing range and the spacing in between into account when choosing for your needs and a B is no different in that regard.
I’ve seen posts where people want a B for flat urban commute and people are pursuading that a 6 speed is the only solution ‘just in case you’ what? Unexpectedly meet an Alp in Dusseldorf?

The 3 speed is effectively 3rd, 4th, 5th of the 6 speed in inches, BUT, you get 2 lower gears and one higher, a small weight and complexity issue (and some cost) for a more useable gear range - if required....


----------



## berlinonaut (27 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve seen posts where people want a B for flat urban commute and people are pursuading that a 6 speed is the only solution ‘just in case you’ what?


True. My personal favorite is and has been for years the two speed as it is lighter than the others, offers sufficient choice in the flatlands (and surprisingly far beyond) and makes the Brompton a really nippy bike. The three speed (which many seem to prefer) does not offer relevantly more range but it is heavier and due to the nature of hub gears you do suffer from some amount of drag that you don't with the two speed. I don't like it personally - get's better with a slightly bigger sprocket but still not my favorite. Plus the six speed offers way more and is not that more expensive while upgrading from a three speed to a six speed is massively expensive since you need a new rear wheel with the BWR. This explains to a degree the "just in case"-recommendations (that were not necessary with the old, SRAM based six-speed as three- and six-speed were using the same hub and upgrading was cheap and easy).

I think I have ridden or owned most possible gear choices for the Brompton including my 9-speed BWR setup, the Nexus 8, the S/A XRF8w and the Rohloff. In the end it is a matter of taste and needs:
• The Rohloff Brompton is the ultimate weapon to tackle every hill, but literally for a price and on top of that weight and a bit of drag. Overdone for ordinary every day usage in most cases in my eyes - like a Land Rover in the city.
• The six speed BWR is a clever design - much range with little weight, still the two shifters are a bit clumsy to use and the gear steps are massive (thus my mod to 9-speed: gear steps much better, range slightly enhanced, still two shifter-clumsiness).
• The opposite is the six speed SRAM: small gear steps but massively lacking range.
• The 8-speed Nexus is in my eyes a good choice for a universal bike: good (but not very good) range, comfortable to use, affordable enough, but with a weight penalty of about 1kg over the six speed and the need to spread the rear frame.
• Same goes for the S/A XRF 8w which on top has the advantage of no need to spread the rear frame. Unfortunately it is a bit of a dog to adjust (and needs adjustment more often than desirable) and, having the direct gear in first, it feels more draggy in higher gears than the Nexus, so of the two I today I would prefer the Nexus 8.
• The seven speed Nexus is outdated and overruled by the eight speed - today makes no sense anymore.
• I do like the S/A Sprinter 5-speed surprisingly well - limited range, a bit fragile, unergonomic shifter but the gear setup is pretty fine for the Brompton (with a smaller chainwheel than 50t stock). But gone for 20 years now.

What's missing from my rides until now is the newer S/A SRF5w (lying around here for years already but not yet managed to build it into a wheel ) and the various Schlumpf drives (Speed drive, Mountain drive, High speed drive) - however, I am not that keen on them due to cost, weight and complexity plus I simply don't have the need. And very exotic mods like a plain classic derailleur setup or a mod to the now vanished Dual-Drive.

So the choice is surprisingly huge (and even bigger when you take the various options for sprockets and chain-wheel-sizes into account) and everyones mileage varies, depending from his or her needs and taste. A good thing if you ask me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> True. My personal favorite is and has been for years the two speed as it is lighter than the others, offers sufficient choice in the flatlands (and surprisingly far beyond) and makes the Brompton a really nippy bike. The three speed (which many seem to prefer) does not offer relevantly more range but it is heavier and due to the nature of hub gears you do suffer from some amount of drag that you don't with the two speed. I don't like it personally - get's better with a slightly bigger sprocket but still not my favorite. Plus the six speed offers way more and is not that more expensive while upgrading from a three speed to a six speed is massively expensive since you need a new rear wheel with the BWR. This explains to a degree the "just in case"-recommendations (that were not necessary with the old, SRAM based six-speed as three- and six-speed were using the same hub and upgrading was cheap and easy).
> 
> I think I have ridden or owned most possible gear choices for the Brompton including my 9-speed BWR setup, the Nexus 8, the S/A XRF8w and the Rohloff. In the end it is a matter of taste and needs:
> • The Rohloff Brompton is the ultimate weapon to tackle every hill, but literally for a price and on top of that weight and a bit of drag. Overdone for ordinary every day usage in most cases in my eyes - like a Land Rover in the city.
> ...


I'm with you on the standard range, either the 2 or the 6. The 3 speed is almost the worst of both worlds, notable extra weight and drag for little benefit... The range on the 6 is good.
Looking forward to the S2E arrival in June :-)


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm with you on the standard range, either the 2 or the 6. The 3 speed is almost the worst of both worlds, notable extra weight and drag for little benefit... The range on the 6 is good.
> Looking forward to the S2E arrival in June :-)


I have a 3 spd. In my defence I bought it for a flat commute, 2 speed wasn't invented in 2005, and 6spd had some murmurings about issues with the rear change, so as 3 was all I needed, that's what I got. It got its 50T changed for a 44T mentioned up thread (did that change it from having ~ 2,4,6 to ~1,3,5 on an equiv 6 spd ?) and still does a good job when required, although no longer commuting into London so it doesn't get much use, but handy to keep in the fleet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2021)

Had to pick-up some frozen chicken patties on the way to work this morning....
Eventually turned box on its side to avoid heel strike. We got there!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Had to pick-up some frozen chicken patties on the way to work this morning....
> Eventually turned box on its side to avoid heel strike. We got there!
> View attachment 586085
> 
> ...


I cable tied a supermarket style wire basket to the rack, on its longest axis if you see what I mean. A Bungie mesh keeps everything in place 👍


----------



## 12boy (27 Apr 2021)

Chainpusher 2 or 3 speed hub, 2 chainrings with a greasy finger shift, still much lighter than a 3 SA hub and cheaper too.


----------



## roley poley (27 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Had to pick-up some frozen chicken patties on the way to work this morning....
> Eventually turned box on its side to avoid heel strike. We got there!
> View attachment 586085
> 
> ...


and an extra chain wheel in the gearing mix


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2021)

roley poley said:


> and an extra chain wheel in the gearing mix


...of course!


----------



## mitchibob (28 Apr 2021)

I can say that so far, everything up to 9/10 on the Simon Warren climb scale for Top100 UK climbs is doable with 6-speed and 50T chainring... 8/10 and less, 54T is doable (although, the longer ones, the smaller chainrings are better). The only 10/10 I've done, 44T necessary, and foot still went down!

Swains Lane, 2-speed is the fastest!


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Jun 2021)

I've decided to run a 52T on my recently-acquired S6L. This gives the optimum cruising gear (for me) in direct drive and the 15T sprocket. I wanted to minimise use of the 13T or the high/low hub gears for best efficiency. It does mean bottom gear is only about 40", but that's as good as 39 x 25 on a road racing bike.


----------

